# Horizontal stripe on yellow lab?



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

I picked up my first Cichlids on Saturday. I got 8 yellow labs for my 55 gallon tank (already cycled).

I have noticed that 2 of them have faint black stripes that run horizontally along their sides. They are probably about 1.5"-1.75" in length.

Is this something that they grow out of? Just occur in some genetic lines? Sign of a hybrid?

Thanks,
Brian

PS: Hopefully I can post a couple pictures soon. They like to swim around the tank when I am watching from a distance, but they usually run (swim?) for cover when I get near the tank.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

here's a huge thread about electric yellow coloring
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=256456


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Horizontal lines? Vertical lines happen, but Horizontal lines? Could you post a picture?


----------



## letsgoflyers6387 (Jul 19, 2010)

bjk497 said:


> They like to swim around the tank when I am watching from a distance, but they usually run (swim?) for cover when I get near the tank.


Pretty soon it will be just the opposite... Mine swarm to the top of the tank begging for food whenever I walk past or go near the tank.


----------



## Blooper01 (Mar 1, 2013)

So, if you go to the Cichlid Forum species profile for Lab. C. Lions Cove #1, do you mean something like the horizontal darkening that can be seen on these photos in the photo drop-down menu: Large Male; Holding Female (3rd from bottom in list); Adult Male (2nd from bottom in list)?


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are getting used to me and the new tank, so I was able to get a couple photos.


100_1153 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1155 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1159 by bjkutnick, on Flickr

There is another fish that has marks like this, although not as dark and it didn't really show up on the couple pictures that I took.

Any idea if this is normal? Sure sign of a hybrid? If so, any idea what it might be crossed with?



Blooper01 said:


> So, if you go to the Cichlid Forum species profile for Lab. C. Lions Cove #1, do you mean something like the horizontal darkening that can be seen on these photos in the photo drop-down menu: Large Male; Holding Female (3rd from bottom in list); Adult Male (2nd from bottom in list)?


I'm not really seeing any stripes on the holding female and the 2 males seem to have stripes that are more vertical.

Thanks again!


----------



## Blooper01 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd really love to hear what the experts say. To me, the horizontal stripes look like pronounced bits of the vertical stripes that some yellow labs have at some times in their life. I am seeing yellow space between the segments of the stripe, but the effect is of a horizontal stripe, agreed. I am seeing these in the photos online, but agreed, rather subtle.

It would be tremendously interesting to hear an expert opinion. I've had many labs for many years, but not a lot of experience with many different breeding lines of labs. Others may have. My purpose in telling you my thoughts is in hopes that the experts will weigh in and provide corrections to what I say so we both learn.

To me, this is a nice bright yellow lab with a bit more barring than desirable, but at the size of 1.5 inches, the fishy may well grow out of it. I have definitely had fish with this barring, and over 10 years no reason to believe they are anything but "pure." He may especially grow out of it if he is stressed now. The black in his dorsal fin stripe sort of tapers off a bit early (back 1/4 seems very yellow) but I don't have an opinion on that. So, now the experts can tell us our labs' fates. He looks legit to me, and the rich yellow color (lemon, not weak butter like some strains) is cool.


----------



## Blooper01 (Mar 1, 2013)

PS, the way I phrased this, it almost sounds like I was saying that for sure he'd grow out of it. Not what I wanted to say. Was just saying that their markings may be more pronounced when they are stressed. Also my impression in the fish I have that a few have had some barring, and of those a few seem to have grown out of it.


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts blooper. Even though you might not consider yourself an "expert" you certainly know more than me and I appreciate the response. After I had posted this, I actually thought posting in the "unidentified cichlids" forum might be more appropriate so I placed it there as well. In the post Fogelhound also thought it could be related to stress from being in the new tank and there would be a good chance he/she grows out of it in a few months. Sounds like you know your stuff !  Thanks again!


----------

